# A.I.vs the Franchise



## futurenbastar2k11 (Aug 16, 2003)

Tell me ur thoughts


----------



## Charlotte-Bobcats-04 (Aug 14, 2003)

Allen "AI" Iverson has a quicker first step, a better shot, and is slightly tougher. 
Steve "Franchise" Francis is a better teamate, has better ups, and sees the court better.
Both are very good defensive players.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think the franchise would be on par with AI, but he picks up way to many technical fouls, and AI still has a quicker first step.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Iverson has been more succesful thus far.....but I can't pick against Francis...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Iverson no doubt.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

i belive Francis has the better shot than AI...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> i belive Francis has the better shot than AI...


I would have to diagree, but Francis is more well rounded but I would have to take AI on this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Iverson. No doubt.
I don't know that Francis has better ups either. Iverson is like 5 inches shorter than Francis. And he can get to about the same level. Used to try and dunk all of the time. I'm amazed that francis still dunks as much as he does at his size.


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

A.I


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

When Francis develops some REAL chemistry(on court, of course) with Yao, he will be the better player. I've never seen Iverson catch an alley-oop, even in his college days, so Francis is probably the better leaper.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson has a 44" verticle.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If that's true than he jumps 1 inch higher than Francis.

Beware of the vertical websites, though. There are some that claim Penny had a 45" vertical. Others claim that Dr J. had a 50" vertical. That means that his head would be 9" above the rim, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

No, I read about it in basketball magazines and in the Allen Iverson book.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Iverson has a 44" verticle.


TJ Ford has a 39.5 vert, and he isn't much smaller (if any) than A.I....44 is only 4.5 inch difference, and some of his dunks in the early years were nasty.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TMOD</b>!
> TJ Ford has a 39.5 vert, and he isn't much smaller (if any) than A.I....44 is only 4.5 inch difference, and some of his dunks in the early years were nasty.


You mean Iverson's right?


----------



## futurenbastar2k11 (Aug 16, 2003)

I think if the played 1 on 1 I think francis would win


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Interesting comparison. 

Iverson over Franchise for this fan.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Gotta take Iverson over Franshise rite now.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Iverson has a 44" verticle.


Rebock says AI has a 42" leap... while offically francis has a 44" leep, ssome say he has a 47" leap...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyways, I would take Iverson over Francis. Iverson was an MVP and three time scoring leader.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Anyways, I would take Iverson over Francis. Iverson was an MVP and three time scoring leader.


^^YUP^^


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> When Francis develops some REAL chemistry(on court, of course) with Yao, he will be the better player. I've never seen Iverson catch an alley-oop, even in his college days, so Francis is probably the better leaper.


 http://www.nba.com/theater/video/iverson_oop_031700.avi


----------



## vickdaquick (Aug 12, 2003)

AI cuz he was the MVP


----------



## pistons=darko (May 28, 2003)

AI only won the mvp and scoring titles b/c he has nobody on his team to help him. But im gonna have to pick Francis


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pistons=darko</b>!
> AI only won the mvp and scoring titles b/c he has nobody on his team to help him. But im gonna have to pick Francis


oh yes. It's not like he had the 6th man of the year, the defensive player of the year, and the coach of the year playing on his team that year...no I'm sure you're right...he only won the mvp...you should have stopped with that. Because what's an MVP award? It's not like it's league wide recognition of you being one of the best. Lord knows they just hand that award out like candy these days.

I'm sure it's only a matter of time before Steve Francis wins one.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Ai but not by much. Franchise will be better soon


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> Ai but not by much. Franchise will be better soon


When its all said and done. AI will be a top 50 player and franchise is questionable


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!! Nice one futuristxen.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

At this point there's no comparison... Franchise hasn't been willing to sacrifice those individual stats to take his TEAM to the next level... When he accomplishes that for say 5 or 6 years then holla back... Peace


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Statistically, Francis might be a better teammate than Iverson. 

Realistically, Iverson is so much better it's not even close. 

Francis a ballhog who overdribbles and ends up forcing shots when he should be passing to teammates. Iverson plays in an offense where it's his job to shoot the ball 30 times a game, and the extra attention he draws allows his teammates to be more effective. 

Iverson is heads and tails above Francis. This isn't even up for debate.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Interesting point, blabla97. 

I've been a fan of AI for awhile - the dude's got soul. Dunno how much longer his body can take the abuse and retain the athleticism, though.

In defense of Stevie Franchise, he SHOULD NOT be playing a traditional PG's role. It hurts his game and hurts his team, when they're relying on the PG skills of a player who's not cut out to be a PG. Forcing AI to be a traditional point doesn't work, either, and in contrast, Francis does not have a Eric Snow or Aaron McKie who, one, defer shots to him and two, share play-making duties. Francis is only the least selfish gunner of himself, Moochie Norris and Cuttino Mobley, which puts even more pressure on him. For that matter, teammates like Eddie Griffin, Mo Taylor and Glen Rice don't exactly add much to the team's play-making caliber either.

Francis has game. I'm willing to withhold judgement on him as a star until he's better utilized and paired with better play-making guards. As of now, AI is a first-tier star and Franchise isn't.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

The only comparism between these two are their playing styles and height.


----------



## NBA4life (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow, two guys from the Maryland area, both with sick crossovers. I like em both. I'd probably take Francis....just for personal preference.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Iverson from Hamtpon VA... Your right both have'n nasty handles... But when it comes to heart... AI wins... Willingness to take their respective teams to the next level no matter what it takes... AI wins... Ability to make their teammates perform at the same level as theirself... AI wins... If they played 1 on 1 who'd you put your loot on... Personally... AI every time... Peace


----------



## Laker4peat (Aug 30, 2003)

Francis has the nicer outside shot then AI but he cant match AIs aggressive attacking at the rim and AIs speed. AI is the better player but Francis is going to be better in 2 years when Iverson starts breaking down. 

Francis isnt a loser so stop saying that. AIs got a team of guys that know their role and are tough. Francis plays on a team of softies who are want to shoot the ball. Francis won 45 games in the West which is more impressive then what the 6ers are doing in the East. If Philly was in the West they would be about Warriors level. Give him a year to work things out with Yao and Houstons going to be a force. Its an adjustment to play with a big guy with skill after years of Mo Taylor and Cato. 

Francis is the man and he is the franchise. Give him his props. Francis and ball hog dont belong in the same sentence. I think hes too unselfish. Thats cool but. Yall was knocking Marbury before as well. Francis is going to be at Marburys level of respect and maybe overtake it because hes a more explosive player. The gap between Houston and Phoenix isnt that great. If Houston had a Marion instead of Glen Rice they would be in the playoffs for sure. Still Houston make playoffs this season. Francis and Yao are going to be deadly together.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Francis isnt a loser so stop saying that. AIs got a team of guys that know their role and are tough. Francis plays on a team of softies who are want to shoot the ball. Francis won 45 games in the West which is more impressive then what the 6ers are doing in the East. If Philly was in the West they would be about Warriors level. Give him a year to work things out with Yao and Houstons going to be a force. Its an adjustment to play with a big guy with skill after years of Mo Taylor and Cato.


Who callin the cat a losa?... Underachiever is more like it... Houston shoulda been in the playoff's last season... They have no excuse this season... Bottom line


> If Houston had a Marion instead of Glen Rice they would be in the playoffs for sure. Still Houston make playoffs this season. Francis and Yao are going to be deadly together.


Houston doesn't have Marion though... Rice and Pike are their money tre ball shooter's... But you and I know you can't have 4 scorer's on the floor at one time unless everbody's willin to pass the ball like Sac and Dal do... Untill Stevie and Mobley decide to involve the rest of their team in the offense they won't go anywhere... It doesn't help that Griffin hasn't shown he can start and be productive... Mo Taylor and whoeva play's the 4 can't shoot nor rebound... So you have to play the vets... LA..DAL..PHO..SAC...MINNI and SA are pretty much lock's... Houston..PORT and SEA will most likely be fightin for those last two spot's... Peace


----------

